# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard BD : Glauque
Y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume de la bd, quelque chose qui gâche le plaisir de lire des petits miquets. On a appris récemment que Bruno Maïorana (le dessinateur de Garulfo et D avec son compère Ayroles) et Philippe Bonifay (Zoo chez Dupuis avec Frank Pé, entre autres) arrêtaient la BD. Trop de travail pour au final gagner moins d'un smic par mois et voir son dernier livre ne rester sur les tables des libraires qu'un court instant à cause de la surproduction. Alors oui la surproduction, du point de vue d'un lecteur, c'est formidable, on a plein de trucs différents à lire. N'empêche qu'apprendre ce genre de nouvelles, ça fout le seum comme disent les jeunes. Du coup je vais vous conseiller que des titres pas joyeux. Et vous refiler un lien qui expliquera ça mieux que moi et en étant plus drôle (oui c'est pas dur).

_La Machine-Ecureuil_ est sans doute possible la bande dessinée la plus folle que j'ai lue depuis longtemps. Côte Est des USA, XIX° siècle, deux frangins construisent des instruments de musique à base de cadavres d'animaux. Voilà en gros le point de départ. Ne m'en demandez pas plus, la recherche perpétuelle du sens de l'histoire fait partie intégrante du plaisir de lecture. On se creuse la tête à deviner ce que l'auteur tente de faire passer comme message, il y a par moments des béquilles de réalité qui permettent de souffler un peu avant de repartir explorer les atmosphères toxiques et hallucinatoires. Toxiques, c'est le mot qui convient bien tiens, ça rappelle le boulot de Charles Burns chez Cornelius : pour ma part, j'ai beau n'avoir aucune idée d'où je vais, j'adore y aller. Le dessin m'enchante également : j'y retrouve par moments un côté gravure du XIX°, un petit air d'Art Nouveau par endroits et les délires organico-mécanico-macabres ne dépareilleraient pas chez Tsukamoto dans une version lynchienne de son Tetsuo. Un ovni que je déconseille aux cartésiens hardcore mais le reste peut y aller.

 La Machine Ecureuil, Hans Rickheit, Ici Même, 192 pages en N&B, 24€
Une preview des premières planches (et le dessin morfle salement par rapport à la version papier)

 Lundi, un ado anonyme va au lycée, il voit passer une connaissance avec un matelas sur le dos. Il s'en fout. Il tente de discuter avec son unique pote Sho, qui n'est jamais vraiment redescendu d'un trip à la drogue maison. Sho pète un câble, mais lui s'en fout. Ce dont il se fout pas, c'est quand une gonzesse s'intéresse à lui. Ca met un peu de piquant dans sa vie. Il la reverra ce soir... Voilà le début de la semaine racontée dans _Vacuum_, qui est pour moi le plus beau récit sur l'adolescence que j'ai lu. Lukas Jüliger (oui il est aussi allemand que Jens Harder) a parfaitement saisi ce qui en fait l'odeur, pour paraphraser Kurt (qui n'étais pas allemand, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire) : du porno crade, de la drogue foireuse, de la passivité et du jmenfoutisme, de l'indifférence et des pulsions de violence et de mort. Et le pire, c'est le dessin. Loin de s'enfoncer dans une caricature de l'emo-goth à grands coups de noir acéré, l'auteur livre des planches tout en rondeurs, avec des couleurs pastels, douces. C'est cotonneux, moite, chaud, on se sent protégé. Le contraste avec l'horreur de la mélancolie ne fait que la renforcer.

 Vacuum, Lukas Jüliger, Rackham, 128 pages, 20€
33 pages.

Bon, l'horreur de l'adolescence c'est fait, passons à l'horreur de la vie d'adulte. Megg est une sorcière à la peau verte, Mogg est son chat et Owl est une chouette qui marche. Ils passent leur temps à se droguer, à boire, à baiser et à se faire chier. On pourrait croire que c'est un gros délire à la Joe Daly que youpitralala c'est trop bien l'adulescence. Ouais mais non. Megg est profondément dépressive, rien ne la sort de sa torpeur et de son nihilisme, Mogg ne pense qu'à baiser Megg et n'a aucune empathie pour elle et la Owl le souffre-douleur est pathétique. _Maximal Spleen_ porte donc bien son nom et c'est poisseux, baddant et déprimant. On finit avec l'envie de foutre le monde en feu pour que la souffrance arrête. Couplé au dessin enfantin, l'effet n'en est que décuplé.

_Maximal Spleen_, Simon Hanselman, Misma, 180 pages, 25€
Le blog


 Allez, continuons dans la déprime avec Silver Surfer Parabole. Oui, je le concède, c'est pas aussi glauque que les 3 précédents mais y a de quoi être triste. Déjà parce que c'est Moebius au dessin et que ça fait 2 ans qu'il est mort. Bon c'est ptet pas là où son talent s'est le mieux exprimé mais ça fait quand même du bien à l'oeil de voir son trait aérien. Et y a de quoi être triste parce que le point de départ, c'est que l'humanité est asservie par Galactus. Bon, évidemment, le Silver Surfer est là et va réussir à sauver nos miches pas brillantes. Stan Lee livre ici un scénar très classique dans sa construction et son dénouement mais le message peut faire réfléchir : et sans spoiler, c'est déprimant . A noter que l'édition est farcie de bonus : interviews, crayonnés et des reproductions des affiches Marvel dessinées par Moebius.

_Silver Surfer Parabole_, Stan Lee et Moebius, Panini Comics, 80 pages, 15€

Le post-apo, c'est glauque non ? Bon, j'avoue, le thème commence à s'éloigner des bd présentées. Tant pis. Batman No Man's Land. Rien que le nom fait rêver. Suite à un séisme (tout est dans Batman Cataclysme), la ville de Gotham est radiée des Etats-Unis et déclarée ville morte. Ceux qui y sont restés après la période d'évacuation doivent se démerder seuls, d'autant que Batman a quitté sa ville, à première vue. Il va donc falloir apprendre à survivre dans une Gotham revenue à la sauvagerie, les gangs se partageant les différents quartiers de la ville. Une situation qui profite bien entendu à tous les super-vilains, et c'est Jim Gordon et ses policiers qui vont en baver pour rétablir la civilisation dans la ville.. Vous aurez reconnu une partie de l'intrigue du dernier Batman de Nolan j'imagine, celle que je préfère et que je trouve complètement sous-exploitée dans le film. Du coup je suis aux anges, vu qu'il reste encore 5 tomes à venir.

_Batman No Man's Land_, Collectif, Urban Comics, 352 pages, 28€
Quelques pages.

 Bon allez une vraie petite douceur pour finir, un petit plaisir : du space opera. 4 prisonniers s'évadent et vont tout faire pour échapper à la puissante confédération stellaire, d'autant plus que Jon Munro (le vieux badass de la couv) est un ancien général condamné pour crimes de guerre. Persos bien campés, rythme trépidant, dessins dynamiques, c'est de l'excellente bd popcorn !

_Warship Jolly Roger_ T1, Runberg et Montllo, Dargaud, 54 pages, 14€
8 pages

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pierronamix

Silver Surfer sous Moebius c'est probablement les meilleures histoires du perso. Ca tombe bien il arrive bientôt dans Marvel Heroes, c'est le moment d'acheter.

----------

